# How to deactivate & reactivate Netflix?



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

For last few days my series 4 & S3 TiVos all were not able to connect to Netflix. I keep getting V301 errors. So I finally got sick of it and went to Netflix account and deactivated all devices. For S3 then I was able to re-pair it to Netflix by entering new activation code and now the S3 is working fine with Netflix again. However for the Premiere units there doesn't seem to be any way to deactivate and/or reactivate a unit. If I recall correctly for series 4 units one had to enter Netflix login & password, but I don't see anywhere to reset that information to start over. WTH? I'm try net connect now to see if that does anything but surely there must be a way to disconnect a TiVo from Netflix? System Information shows a Netflix ESN number and I don't see a way to clear that...
Anyone else been able to re-activate a series 4 unit with Netflix?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Just saw this through Netflix help:


> You can deactivate the Netflix application from all Netflix-ready devices registered to your account by visiting Manage Netflix ready devices and computers and clicking Disconnect Devices.
> 
> This method of deactivation can take up to 8 hours to fully disassociate your account from any connected devices.


 I did deactivate all devices and was able to reconnect the S3 right away. Guess I'll wait overnight to see what happens with Premieres. The new Netflix app for Premieres is mostly a step backwards. I wish I could just run the old one on Premieres...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI even after waiting overnight I was still getting V301 errors on both units. It took a reboot of both Premieres to get back to the point where I could reactivate Netflix. In summary, to get Netflix working again it took all of the following:
1. Deactivate all devices via netflix.com
2. Reboot the Premiere and then reactivate

Very user friendly... So obvious I should have figured it out days ago right?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

You can deactivate your netflix account from the tivo menus. Not in front of a tivo now, but it's definitely there in settings.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Test said:


> You can deactivate your netflix account from the tivo menus. Not in front of a tivo now, but it's definitely there in settings.


 Only thing I found was a way to hide Netflix as a video provider so it wouldn't show up under My Shows. If you find something else when you get a chance to check on your TiVo please post here.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

The V301 error is a problem with the Netflix and HuluPlus apps on Premiers. You can go through all the trouble-shooting Tivo Support suggests, and it might start working again - for a while. I think the 'resolution' is more luck than judgement, and probably has little to do with any of these steps. I get about 90% connetion with Netflix app (and 10% V301 errors). On HuluPlus, I'm lucky to get 40% successful connections.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Only thing I found was a way to hide Netflix as a video provider so it wouldn't show up under My Shows. If you find something else when you get a chance to check on your TiVo please post here.


Try this...

From TiVo Central, go to Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > Netflix Account Info > Deactivate this device.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Test said:


> Try this...
> 
> From TiVo Central, go to Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > Netflix Account Info > Deactivate this device.


 Thanks. Yes I do see that menu. Next time I'll do that instead of deactivating everything.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

abqdan said:


> The V301 error is a problem with the Netflix and HuluPlus apps on Premiers. You can go through all the trouble-shooting Tivo Support suggests, and it might start working again - for a while. I think the 'resolution' is more luck than judgement, and probably has little to do with any of these steps. I get about 90% connetion with Netflix app (and 10% V301 errors). On HuluPlus, I'm lucky to get 40% successful connections.


 In my case I tried about 10 times and got V301 error every time - i.e. 100% V301 errors. After deactivating and rebooting and reactivating so far I've been able to start it 6 times without any issue so looks like whatever the problem was it is resolved. It could well be that simply a reboot of the Premiere fixed my issue without the need to deactivate/reactivate. Odd thing it was same thing on 2 different Premieres that I had to reboot. Meanwhile my S3 OLED unit running the older Netflix version never had any trouble, so clearly there is a bug in the newer version. I can't comment on Hulu as I don't use it.


----------



## majinbuu147 (Nov 22, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Only thing I found was a way to hide Netflix as a video provider so it wouldn't show up under My Shows. If you find something else when you get a chance to check on your TiVo please post here.


is it still possible to do this? i remember seeing the option in the past. I am currently unable to locate this option anymore though.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

majinbuu147 said:


> is it still possible to do this? i remember seeing the option in the past. I am currently unable to locate this option anymore though.


Yes, it is still possible to do it.


----------

